# 200sx Help



## kornwaffle (Oct 22, 2004)

i currently own a 1981 200sx and it's engine has recently died. im thinking of swapping a ka24de into it and modifying. just wondering if anybody knows how easily this 240sx engine/tranny will fit and what i might expect out of this job. are the frames close to or identical at all in a 240sx as to my 200sx? i dont want to have to do a crap load of custom work im hoping someone has already done this or knows..... i need to know how well the motor mounts would fit. this is my project car so i wanted to get started asap any help/info would be greatly appreciated! here are some pics of my car so you can get an idea of what im getting into. 

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/459857

thankyou,
chris


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

yep you can, I've saw one of them with ka24de motor & tranny in it, I just helped a guy trying to start his car hooking up my car batt, about a year ago. and there were not mods I could see under he hood, the engine mountings looked to be the same I have in mine but I could be wrong, maybe they were 240sx mounts "as they're pretty similar", I didn't check under the car, but you might need new tranny mountings and pherhaps a custom driveshaft but I dunno, I didn't ask the guy how he did to put it in  but all i can tell you is that is possible, also I've found a jap guy page who has put a sr20det in a 200sx s110, It's a shame I don't know japanese, dang. take a look google translator doesn't works so good but it's something 
JAP 200SX S110 SR20DET SWAP


----------



## kornwaffle (Oct 22, 2004)

wow i wish i could read japanese! the sr20 and ka24 motormounts are basicaly the same right?


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

kornwaffle said:


> wow i wish i could read japanese! the sr20 and ka24 motormounts are basicaly the same right?


 mhh to be frank I don't know but as far I can see they're almost equal, if you want to talk just add me to your msn or yahoo it's good to know other guys with 200sx's out there
[email protected] :loser: see you.


----------

